#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Литература по Тибетской Медицине на тиб. языке

## Вадим Асадулин

DK Number: DKTIB-5140 Title: བོད་ཀྱི་སྲོལ་རྒྱུན་སྨན་རྩིས་རིག་པའི་དཔྱད་ཡིག་མུ་ཏིག་ཕྲེང་མཛེས་/
Bod kyi srol rgyun sman rtsis rig pa'i dpyad yig mu tig phren mdzes / Author: Ae pa Bsod nams rin chen. 
Ae pa Bsod nams rin chen. Imprint: Dharamsala : Bod kyi dpe mdzod khan, 
Dharamsala : བོད་ཀྱི་དཔེ་མཛོད་ཁང, Physical Desc.: 2 v. ; 22 cm. Series Information: (Sna tshogs deb phren ; 1-2) Year: 2009 Price: USD 25.25 (pbk.) Summary: Anthology of articles on Tibetan medicine and astrology.
http://www.dkagencies.com/doc/from/1...1/details.html
Получил предложение купить книгу, состоящую из двух частей, посвященной Тибетской Медицине и астрологии. Переводить статьи по астрологии, конечно, не буду, а вот знает кто содержание статей по медицине, есть ли там рецептура? По представленному оглавлению, которое мне предложено по почте, не могу разобрать тибетский текст из-за плохого качества настроек.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Вот еще обложка одной книги, которую предлагают купить, текст на тибетском неразборчив. Кто-нибудь знает эту книгу? В предисловии на английском написано, что по Тибетской Медицине и фармакологии.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Ура, получилось, попытаюсь вставить предисловие и оглавление, м. б. здесь будет видно лучше.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Предложили по интернету купить книгу.
ལྔ་བསྡུས་འབྱུང་འཕྲོད་སོགས་ཀྱི་འབྲས་བུ་བཤད་བདོ་མཚར་ཤེལ་གྱི་མེ་ལོང་ཞེས་བྱ་བ་བཞུགས་སོ།།
Есть только название, не могу определиться с тематикой. Кому-нибудь знакома? Жду от продавца для примера нескольких страниц текста.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

•  Title: mchin pa'i ma zhu ba las 'phros pa'i mchin nad 'ga'i gyur tshul dang brtag bcos 
•  Publisher: mi rigs dpe skrun khang 
•  Author: mgon po skyabs 
•  Year: 2012 
•  City: pe cin 
•  Language: Tibetan 
•  Pages: 223 
•  ISBN/ISSN: 9787105122172
http://tibetbook.net/en/medicine-and...105122172.html

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

sman mdo brgyad brgya pa bzhugs so 
http://tenpa.w.pw/sman%20mdo%20brgya...65pages%29.pdf

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> 


Пришла книга, начинаю перевод.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Новая книга по Тибетской Медицине, комментарий к Чжуд-ши на тибетском языке.
gso rig rgyud bzhi'i 'grel chen drang srong zhal lung.

----------

